# Fighting Sioux??????????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe not anymore. :eyeroll:

I bet there will be a big sale on duct tape next March when they host that hockey tournament. :bop:

Do you suppose old Ralph will come back from his grave and bulldoze the building if they change the name??? :toofunny:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that story on ESPN. What are the colleges going to do once they reached the postseason?...Have separate uniforms???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you remember correctly there was a lot of fuel thrown on the fire by the University of Minn. They have been pushing this agenda for a number of years. Put it to a vote of the Sioux people. No wannabes. Those who vote must have a reasonable amount of Sioux blood. I think that each indian nation could decide for the selves. If it concerns the Sioux name the Chippewa have no voting rights in this issue. They are sovereign nations.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I hate to say it, being a Gator and all, but the biggest ally in this fight is the FSU Seminoles. We're talkin about a college with NATIONWIDE appeal in marketing, clothing, and a usually dominant athletics program. Far more widely known, the Seminole logo and tradition at FSU brings in viewers and sponsors moreso than the Sioux.

Further, the Fighting Illini of the University of Illiois have already won a lawsuit against this same form of censorship, so the precedent set in this matter is pretty solid. The higher ups at FSU promised a lawsuit against the NCAA in this matter just hours after the story broke.

I wonder how many native americans were on the commitee that made this decision last week?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

As I said in another forum SCR3W the NCAA!

This is just way too much PC for me. When will it stop and people will have had enough to finally do something about these people who try to dictate against common sense?

I am from Champaign (Illinois, the home of the University of Illinois) originally and have never considered the Chief a mascot. He has always been a symbol - a treasured symbol - that represents the good things.

We take a lot of pride in that heritage too!

http://www.chiefilliniwek.org/


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> I think that each indian nation could decide for the selves. They are sovereign nations.


The Florida population of Sminole Indians approved FSU's use of mascot, the trouble lies in the rest of the Seminole population in the US that have objected. Those are some blurry lines you are trying to define there.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I don't think will have to get rid of the gopher


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mntwins said:


> I don't think will have to get rid of the gopher


Your right, it's just a post-season thing right????


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What about the Fighting Irish?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The "Fighting Irish" are not cry babies!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Notre Dame was founded by Irish, big difference in relation to Florida State or UND.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks 870XPRS:
I don't think that UMD was ever founded by the Sioux Tribe either, although it's my Alma Mater.

Old Hunter :
You call the Indian Nations "sovereign", although your post puts four qualifications on their vote on this issue.

As far as Illini goes; there has never ever been a tribal group called the 
Illini, have said that... what is it, then, other then a Mascot?

I suspect that Indians might be willing to drop the whole issue if you'd all help in doing something about the very bad dipiction of Indians involved in the characiterization of the Cleveland ball club mascot;and even worse the name of the NFL franchise of our nations capitol. There's certainly not much HOHOR in either.

Just my opinion


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Not wanting to get into a debate about the past - injustices, reparations and the like - but having said that, I never claimed there was an Illini tribe. If you followed my link in the post above you would read the following:

"Early French explorers found tribes, like the Illinois, grateful for any assistance they could receive to help fend off Iroquois pressure. The Inoca or Ininiwek, now called Illiniwek, inhabited the territory upon which we stand. This tribe lived a relatively harmonious life of agriculture and intertribal trade until sharply disrupted by the Iroquois. Even though the Illiniwek had little history of battle, they took to arms to defend their families and villages. The tribe exhibited bravery and determination. No one of Illiniwek lineage is known to exist today."

And it closes with, "the Illiniwek personage was well-received and became our University's permanent symbol, eternalizing a people who would be all but lost to a few scattered history books buried on a library shelf. Hardly a manner in which to recognize the greatness that was once Illinois."

I believe those words speak for themselves, the countless supporters and me personally.

Nuff said!


----------

